# Alaska State Bird



## John I. Shore (Jul 30, 2013)

The Mosquito!

John I.


----------



## believer (Jul 30, 2013)

WOWSER. We were there in June and they were bad, but they weren't that bad. Big and bad.


----------



## Hoss (Jul 30, 2013)

Just the buzzing would drive me crazy (OK Mike, crazier).

Hoss


----------



## Crickett (Jul 30, 2013)

Holy cow! That's crazy!


----------



## rip18 (Jul 30, 2013)

Yep, that's bad...


----------



## JasonF (Jul 30, 2013)

Dang!


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 1, 2013)

Dang John - you need to clean that lens!  

What a mess of blood-suckers!


----------



## Joe r (Aug 3, 2013)

me not going up there,LOL


----------



## wareagle700 (Aug 3, 2013)

And I thought they were bad here.....


----------



## John I. Shore (Aug 3, 2013)

Crazy ain't it?  Bears and bugs, always something up here trying to eat you.

John I.


----------



## carver (Aug 5, 2013)

John I'd better get some more bug spray!


----------



## pdsniper (Aug 6, 2013)

I think you going to need about a 55 gal drum of OFF for all of those skeeters


----------



## oops1 (Aug 6, 2013)

That pic made me itch


----------

